# My first 'thing'



## chucketn (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm learning Fusion 360. As I have a hobby machine shop that contains Kennedy Tool boxes, and also have a 3d printer, I drew up a part that is inordinately expensive, if you can find them. I created a printer file for the Kennedy tool box drawer pulls. Nothing really complex, but if you need one and don't have one... If you need one but don't have a printer, maybe you know someone that does...
Here's the link to my thing:

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2512372

Chuck


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice 'thing' Chuck. I've downloaded Fusion but haven't started with it yet. At the moment I'm playing around with Tinkercad. My first 'thing' is a Z levelling tool for the Anet A8 - https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2481481


----------



## Walsheng (Sep 1, 2017)

I see and know a whole bunch of folk who have bought or made a 3-D printer but speaking from experience, I have had a 3-D printer for 12+ years, the most important tool you can have with the printer is a 3-D CAD program that you can use!
And some of the handiest things I have made are little things like small trays that fit into the thin drawers in a machinist tool box.

John


----------



## chucketn (Sep 1, 2017)

Cogsy, even though I was a manual draftsman almost 50 years ago, and am a retired computer tech, I had an awful time learning CAD programs. I got a hobbyist subscription to Fusion 360 and was still lost. I found 2 guys on Youtube and the light came on! they are Lars Christensen, at [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5bc9c3S12g[/ame] , and Paul McWhorter, at [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5tp4QXciK4[/ame] .
Both are well worth a look.
Chuck


----------

